# Happy Birthday Lucy!



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy 4th birthday Lucy Goose!!! arty:arty2:arty: 

You have brought so much joy and laughter to our family and I'm so happy that we share our lives with you. You'll get some extra good treats today...shhhh, don't tell Chance. (JK, of course he'll get some, too.)  

I never thought I'd have a small dog but you won me over. I love you with all my heart, Lucy, and I hope we get to share many, many more birthdays together. :heartbeat


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Lucy goose! You're a sweetie!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Lucy!! I have a dog back home that looks like her, miss Ellie Mae. I have a soft spot for the little ones


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lucy, you are going to have a wonderful day and are a beautiful little girl. Know what you mean about those little ones, I love them too.

Also miss the picture you used to have with Lucy with her hair straight up, that was just too funny.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lucy! Love the photos where she is laying on top of Chance and love that he lets her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lucy, enjoy your special day! Wishing you many more Happy Birthdays to come.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday little Miss Lucy. I hope you have a wonderful day and many more happy birthdays to come.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCY, you are such a cutie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Lucy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this and hope Lucy had a wonderful birthday! She's such a cutie!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy belated birthday cutie pie!


----------

